# New Jersey. The complaining free weather discussion



## gutter21 (Feb 7, 2008)

I see a few more chance for poor weather Tuesday and Friday this week. Lets hope it stays this way.! Please no complaining about the weather pattern in this thread. It's New Jersey, not Alaska. Thanks.


----------



## automoto (Nov 7, 2011)

what is the forecast saying for this week, I havn't heard anything until now.


----------



## fatboyNJ (Dec 22, 2007)

hopefully this thread stays free of *****ing


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

I heard there might be something brewing for v-day....


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Something possible in the 2-4" range wed night, then a muhc bigger event possible for the weekend again.


----------

